

Create your own Google Street View with Sphericam - muratmutlu
http://www.dvice.com/2013-1-23/device-puts-google-street-view-car-palm-your-hand

======
bazzargh
Somewhat amused that the embedded video for this $599 device had a google ad
overlayed for the €69 GoPano micro.

The demos - showing warped images via normal video - are not great. I've seen
this done better: <http://www.see360now.com/> (possibly the same technology?
I've no connection to this, I just happen to follow the photographer Paul
Raats on twitter)

